# melbourne dp sufferer



## defeat dp (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wondering if theres any melbourne sufferers of dp.. im glad to see im not alone but would luv to meet up with some people that actually have this problem. ive had dp for 10 years now, im now 22 and have been threw nearly every problem that can occur.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

defeat dp said:


> Just wondering if theres any melbourne sufferers of dp.. im glad to see im not alone but would luv to meet up with some people that actually have this problem. ive had dp for 10 years now, im now 22 and have been threw nearly every problem that can occur.


Melbourne, Australia?


----------



## defeat dp (Apr 18, 2011)

yep in australia..


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

.


----------



## defeat dp (Apr 18, 2011)

hi.. thats fine.. if you ever have any questions about dp, ive been threw most of it. the panic attacks. the why me nights alone. im currently in a long term relationship which was alot of hard work.. and still is but where getting there..


----------



## rhys (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey there,
I am in Melbourne.
I have had DP/DR for at least 10 years now and I'm 26 now.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## positivitywillsetyoufree (May 25, 2011)

Hey im from Melbourne and i also have dp only for 6 months and i am also 22


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm in the Melbourne club too..!!


----------



## flutter (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I am a 28 year old female living in melbourne too! All I can say is stay strong and keep telling yourselves that things will get better. I try to tell myself that Would love to catch up with anyone here in Melbourne who knows what this feels like.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Another melbourne DP sufferer here. Anyone wanna hang out ?


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

brianjones said:


> Another melbourne DP sufferer here. Anyone wanna hang out ?


Um.. I dunno man. I mean. You might be a CRAZYYY person!!! haha. Nah. By the way, I'm from melbourne too


----------



## Fabricio (Dec 22, 2010)

defeat dp said:


> Just wondering if theres any melbourne sufferers of dp.. im glad to see im not alone but would luv to meet up with some people that actually have this problem. ive had dp for 10 years now, im now 22 and have been threw nearly every problem that can occur.


do you have DP/DR 24/7 in the in the last ten years???

do you suffer of anxiety or other thing?


----------

